# Zenyatta's 2nd Litter



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

After 4 days of having her hut covered up, Zenyatta finally uncovered her hut enough to get this pic:









The sire of this litter is one of our new herd sires, Northern Dancer.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

<3 the miracle of life and new hedgie babies. And the sire is beautiful! Love his center stripe.


----------



## Tiauna (Aug 6, 2014)

Lovely!


----------

